

IBM Unveils Cognitive Computing Chips  - bigwophh
http://hothardware.com/News/IBM-Unveils-Cognitive-Computing-Chips-/

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions of the same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2900685> (cnn.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2900593> (technologyreview.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899885> (popsci.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899850> (cbsnews.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899643> (cbsnews.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899299> (computing.co.uk) <\- some
discussion

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2898229> (venturebeat.com) <\- lots of
comments

